# Confused



## atlantis40 (Mar 28, 2011)

My husband of nearly 6 years (together over 11) and I agreed to a separation a little over 2 weeks ago. In the days since I've come to the realization that I love him more than I thought and I can't imagine growing old without him or not having his children. I want him back in my life more than anything! I've been reading blogs and articles and anything I can get my hands on dealing with relationships and getting through the rough times and they've all said the same thing . . . don't beg or plead for him to come back. Well, it's a little late for that. My biggest hangup is that what if he really thought things were so bad that he finds he is better off without me? I'm sitting here with a renewed sense of love and appreciation for him and I'm waiting for him to make his decision which ends up feeling to me whether or not he thinks I'm worth all the trouble. I am just lost and I need advice. Do I lay low and let him figure things out on his own? Do I ignore him altogether? Do I reassure him every day that I'm making changes and ready for him to come back? And lately it seems like he is avoiding having "the talk" about any of this, do I push him to talk to me or give him more time?


----------



## HonorTheVow (Mar 29, 2011)

I would suggest two books. My favorite is Love Languages by Gary Chapman which discusses how you can tell someone you love them in their language. You can Google the title to find the website. This one can change your marriage almost overnight. The other is Love and Respect by Dr. Eggerich. This book talks about unconditional love for him and unconditional respect for her.


----------



## atlantis40 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well we talked last night and he told me once again that "he's done". He said he can't even remember what made him fall in love with me in the first place other than being young and full of hormones. He says he's tired of trying and failing and he wants to do what he wants when he wants. I'm so disappointed that he doesn't even want to try marriage counseling.


----------

